# ..::How to Get Rid of Fleas::..



## JediDawg (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, first of all, this not a question. It's just some help for you guys.

...........................................

The best thing that my parents 
and I have used to get rid of 
fleas is Pine Sol. Yep. Pine Sol.
That stuff works big time. And,
it doesn't make your dogs sick.

Bath:
Wash your dog with some shampoo first
and wash away the shampoo as best as
you can. Then drain the dirty water. Now,
fill up the tub or any other thing you have,
and put about 1/2 cup. (More if needed)
Now just soak the dog down. 
After done with that. DO NOT wash it off.
The Pine Sol gives the dog's fur kinda like
a sheild.


Outside fleas:
You need-
1. Pine Sol
2. Gardening Hose (optional)
3. Sprayer

Ok, just fill up the sprayer with pine sol
and spray were you have fleas in the yard,
and it will kill them instantly. Trust me,
I stood in a dog pen, and many fleas jumped
on me, then,....... OH NO! I sprayed them and they 
went bye bye.


There. Hope this helps!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Ok, I've googled, ad Pine Sol is toxic to dogs. You're lucky your dog didn't get VERY sick, as they will lick themselves and ingest anything you put on them.

http://www.oes.org/page2/4335~Danger_-_Pinesol_is_toxic_to_dogs.html
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=1976531
http://boards.thenest.com/boards/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=45351184


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I did the same. Hazardous to Humans and Domestic Animals



> Warning: Eye irritant. Do not get in eyes. For sensitive skin or prolonged use wear rubber gloves.
> KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN.
> Physical or Chemical Hazards: Hazardous to Humans and Domestic Animals.


----------



## Wolfiee (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't recommend using any household cleaning products on your animals, they can be very toxic and also dangerous for the animal's skin.

If you want a natural and helpful way to control fleas, I suggest cedar chippings :] Fleas do NOT like the scent or the cedar tree itself. Spread some chippings around your dog's outside area or fill up a pillow case of them and put it where he/she sleeps. Keep in mind that this is simply a small thing you can do to help, it's not a medication or treatment and won't guarantee to keep fleas off of your dog.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

They make a cedar oil spray that's like the only thing safe for new borns too. Works wonders one dogs and cats. The only down side is it leaves your house smelling like a hampster cage LoL.




Pine Sol? I'll pass.


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

How bad is the flea problem?

Not just the dog but the whole sleeping area and where ever the dog goes in the home to treat, or you be going round in circles.

The have a word with your vet for a good flea shampoo. Not sure if get in the USA but we have frontline spot on drops which I say the if that bad. 


http://frontline.us.merial.com/products/

regards

Pam


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

This is an outstanding example of why you should take everything you read on the Internet with a grain of salt.


----------

